# Drylok in the UK



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anyone on the forum know how to get hold of Drylok in the UK or if there is an alternative product on the market ?

I have checked the usual suspects E-Bay, Amazon etc but there is not much available for less than £100 a tin ?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

would any of this do

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Drylo ... Bfficial


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply freelanduk.

I have been actually using the G4 pond sealer, but the drylok is more like a latex based paint. 
The drylok can be used straight onto the background I am making, without the use of a sealant. Whereas at the moment I am using cement to 'paint' with and then sealant on top.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

is this any good 
http://pondcoat.co.uk/a1-pond-paint/


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

:thumb:

Yeah this looks more like the stuff I am looking for. I don't suppose anyone has ever used it - LOL

Thanks


----------

